# Belcourt



## cda (Apr 14, 2014)

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Belcourt&h=768&w=1155&th=106&tw=160&fn=06.jpg&fs=203.1%20k&el=boss_pics_2&tu=http:%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608004791824092648%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D106%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.sergeev.us%2Fpictures%2Fk%2FBelcourt_Mansion_in_Rhode_Island.htm&udata=865a252480306f2883580178f610fa3f&rid=LHLNTROMLRNR&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.sergeev.us%2Fpictures%2Farchives%2F2004%2F391%2Fjpeg%2F06.jpg

http://www.belcourtcastle.org

http://www.belcourt.com/en_us/explore/inside-belcourt.html

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belcourt_Castle


----------



## conarb (Apr 14, 2014)

A college buddy grew up *in The Elms*, I guess next to Belcourt, he was raised by his maiden Aunt Julia and hated her and living there with 40 servants all over the place.  In the end (after college) Aunt Julia died and left it to him but he refused to take it since it was impossible to sell places like that and the upkeep and taxes were enormous.  Had I known how famous the house was I'd have tried to get an invite there on a holiday.


----------



## cda (Apr 14, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> A college buddy grew up *in The Elms*, I guess next to Belcourt, he was raised by his maiden Aunt Julia and hated her and living there with 40 servants all over the place.  In the end (after college) Aunt Julia died and left it to him but he refused to take it since it was impossible to sell places like that and the upkeep and taxes were enormous.  Had I known how famous the house was I'd have tried to get an invite there on a holiday.


Fantastic

It is amassing what was done in the past


----------



## ICE (Apr 14, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/n5JVSZ by [/URL]


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> by


+http://nypost.com/2014/04/17/cops-evict-man-living-in-manhattan-bridge/


----------



## mjesse (Apr 18, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Belcourt&h=768&w=1155&th=106&tw=160&fn=06.jpg&fs=203.1%20k&el=boss_pics_2&tu=http:%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608004791824092648%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D106%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.sergeev.us%2Fpictures%2Fk%2FBelcourt_Mansion_in_Rhode_Island.htm&udata=865a252480306f2883580178f610fa3f&rid=LHLNTROMLRNR&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.sergeev.us%2Fpictures%2Farchives%2F2004%2F391%2Fjpeg%2F06.jpghttp://www.belcourtcastle.org
> 
> http://www.belcourt.com/en_us/explore/inside-belcourt.html
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belcourt_Castle


I saw this place on American Pickers the other night.

Pretty incredible place.


----------

